# authentification for NFS mounts



## popey.marin (Jun 6, 2002)

Hello

I have set my os x box to mount 3 shares from an NFS server. It works great, and preformances a far higher than with appleTalk. But since I don't log on the server, but on my local machine, I can't have the owner's privilege ...
Is there a way to force mac os x to send a specific login/password that would be store in the keychain for example ?

Thank you for your attention


----------



## blb (Jun 6, 2002)

Ownership of files over NFS is going to be determined by the uid which owns them on the server (not the username).  So if they are owned by uid 500 on the server, and your user on your OS X machine is uid 501, then obviously you won't own them (use *id* in Terminal to see your uid).

Your two choices are to make sure the group owner of those files is a gid of which you're a member and that group has write access to everything, or to change ownership on the NFS server to the uid you have on your OS X machine.


----------



## alexrd (Jun 6, 2002)

This is actually something that pisses me off about OSX. In other BSDs, you can have a "mapall" directive in your /etc/exports, so that all remote users are mapped to a certain UID on the server (this is very similar to the "maproot" option, which OSX does have). This is the right way to solve the problem, but I haven't found a way to replicate it in OSX (FWIW, other UNICES like IRIX also lack this option, so at least OSX isn't alone...)

...that wasn't helpful, but it annoyed me too, so I had to say something...

-alex.


----------



## theed (Jun 23, 2002)

well, I'm just trying to figure ou nfs, which is how I wound up here, but the mapall thingy is listed in man exports

Is it not functional?

And if anyone would care to help me, how do I share and mount via nfs, especially if I don't want to reboot the machine?  Is there a command line equivalent to /etc/exports ?


----------

